# Travel Destinations > Middle East >  Middle East Airlines?

## MiddleEast

Hello all;
 We're looking for some ideas for flying around the middle east and south-east Asia back to Turkey. Does anybody know of any good airlines??
 Thank you!

----------


## GFI

Well, firstly you tell me where you want to visit in Middle East that would be easy for me to find for you. So check out below the link where you can see plenty of airlines for visiting to Middle East:

http://www.kls2.com/airlines/mideast.html

Hopefully the information above is useful for you.

----------


## milfordplaza

Flight is scheduled to start at 2:00 in Beirut, and once in the air that I hope to get some sleep. Ah, makes seats that are not reclg. We had to endure a flight to Paris for four hours standing. When I asked the hostess why the seats are not adjustable, his response was that the public had led to arguments among the passengers! I have heard lots of excuses and has traveled extensively, but it was new to me.

----------


## palestinevisit

There are many Airlines of Middle East such as Air Arabia, Emirates, Kuwait Airways, MEA, Palestinian Airlines and many more. We have just visited Palestine with the best airline Palestinian Airlines help via VISIT PALESTINE travel Company.

----------


## eiliyah

There are so many airlines in Middle East such as:Air Arabia, Flydubai, Etihad, Emirates...
Check *Rehlat.com* to book cheap flight tickets online.

----------


## davidsmith36

Middle East Airlines – Air Liban S.A.L. Ṭayyarān al-Sharq al-Awsaṭ - al-Khuṭūṭ al-jawiyyah al-lubnāniyyah), more commonly known as Middle East Airlines (MEA) Ṭayyarān al-Sharq al-Awsaṭ), is the national flag-carrier airline of Lebanon, with its head office in Beirut,[4] near Beirut–Rafic Hariri International Airport

----------


## hangraolytam

Flight is scheduled to start at 3:00 in Beirut, and once in the air that I hope to get some sleep. Ah, makes seats that are not reclg. We had to endure a flight to Paris for four hours standing. When I asked the hostess why the seats are not adjustable, his response was that the public had led to arguments among the passengers! I have heard lots of excuses and has traveled extensively, but it was new to me.

----------


## davidsmith36

Middle East Airlines  is a member of the Sky-Team airline alliance, the Arab Air Carriers Organization , and the International Air Transport Association.The airline expressed its interest in becoming a SkyTeam associate member in early 2006 at a press conference in New York.

----------

